# How is this possible... Help me with thyroid diagnosis



## helloall1234 (Feb 9, 2016)

Hello all,

I am thankful to this community for the great posts and help. I am a male, 21. My Mom and sister have Hypothyroid with higher TSH and always normal T3 and T4. They are very very intolerant to cold and have a lot of difficulty breathing during night. Slowly, I started intolerance to cold and difficulty breathing during night. And slowly, developed fatigue, very bad mood (kinda depression), bad memory. Eventually, I got tested and my TSH was 7.3 ( ref range: 0.34 - 5.6) but my Free T3, T4 are normal in upper ranges.

So, it looked like genetic but all 3 of us (me, Mom, sis) had very normal (to the extreme lowest) antibodies (both TPO, anti TG). But, eating some kinds of processed foods makes me feel very bad, so I certainly am allergic to something.

My question is, can Hypothyroid be genetic but with no antibodies? Do you suggest me to take medicines or try to recover naturally?

Thanks a lot in advance.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Welcome to the board!



> I got tested and my TSH was 7.3 ( ref range: 0.34 - 5.6) but my Free T3, T4 are normal in upper ranges.


Can you please post your results with ranges please.

Sometimes in the early stages of thyroid disease the lab's do not line up with the symptoms. How many times have you had labs drawn?

Has any member of your family had an ultrasound of their thyroid gland? If nodules are present it may account for the lack of antibodies.


----------

